# Dr Lins Hyge 100iu?



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

1st experience with hgh, and reading so much conflicting, confusing info surrounding hyge, I thought I would post some pics for some of the experienced guys to clarify for me -

From what I've read this is Dr Lins Hyge 100iu kit?



Batch 20130103

Have been running 5iu before bed on training days, for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Googooly (Oct 9, 2010)

I've recently got hold of hygetropin 200iu with new sticker label that when I checked on the websiteit passed. II've been doing 4iu a day for a week now and I'm absolutely sure its fake, I get no expected sides whatsoever. Do you get any sides from the stuff?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Googooly said:


> I've recently got hold of hygetropin 200iu with new sticker label that when I checked on the websiteit passed. II've been doing 4iu a day for a week now and I'm absolutely sure its fake, I get no expected sides whatsoever. Do you get any sides from the stuff?


None of yet.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Googooly said:


> I've recently got hold of hygetropin 200iu with new sticker label that when I checked on the websiteit passed. II've been doing 4iu a day for a week now and I'm absolutely sure its fake, I get no expected sides whatsoever. Do you get any sides from the stuff?


What sort of sides are you expecting after 1 week?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> 1st experience with hgh, and reading so much conflicting, confusing info surrounding hyge, I thought I would post some pics for some of the experienced guys to clarify for me -
> 
> From what I've read this is Dr Lins Hyge 100iu kit?
> 
> ...


Wouldn't use them, originals are the way to go. Can't be too careful with GH

and getting a good supplier is vital.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yes that's the dr lins kit... you'd be better off finding a source that has original hyge (green top 200iu kits and black top 100iu kits) imo.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> 1st experience with hgh, and reading so much conflicting, confusing info surrounding hyge, I thought I would post some pics for some of the experienced guys to clarify for me -
> 
> From what I've read this is Dr Lins Hyge 100iu kit?
> 
> ...


1 way to check if legit, without using the security code.

look closely at the yellow tops, theres DNA or tribal looking pattern on them? Look very closely inside the pattern and you'll notice tiny letters within it.

if legit it should say the word, all in capitals, BIOTECH ?

now, if its fake you'll notice some letters are lower case, like 'b' instead of 'B', and that the letter 'O' is completely missing on fakes.

also, the mfg, expiry date etc on the back of the box should be printed on in black ink. Fakes tend to have them impressed in, or looks like burnt on in a brown font.

im not 100% sure Dr Lins even produce kits anymore either. Not seen one in ages, but then my guys have stopped selling them due to fakes.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> 1 way to check if legit, without using the security code.
> 
> look closely at the yellow tops, theres DNA or tribal looking pattern on them? Look very closely inside the pattern and you'll notice tiny letters within it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for detailed reply 

MFG is printed on.

Can make out some letters within the tribal on lid, but not all. Can see I O E C, in upper case.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Guessing from pictures looks GTG mate but its down to trusting your source

ive used alot of origional hygene and its good stuf however by far the best hgh ive ever used was dr lins, the kit you posted but from a year or two ago


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

mrleejones84 said:


> have you checked the code yet mate?


Not yet, thought they can be faked as well?

I'll try later.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

mrleejones84 said:


> mine look just like yours. same lids etc. ive put my code in and it says there fakes. ive been running 5iu pwo. so about 25iu a week for 3 weeks and havent felt any sides. guna do 5 pwo today and another 10 b4 bed. if i dont feel anything tomorrow i will jump on the black tops


Same here I think


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mrleejones84 said:


> my lids look just like these. same as ******
> 
> there is no B or T as you said??
> 
> ...


yeah theyre def fake then mate :/

pretty sure all Dr Lins are duff now. Positive they stopped producing some time ago.

the black top are Original Hygenes, that do now come with a website and security code. The Hygenes have always been spot on for me, constant quality.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

mrleejones84 said:


> have you checked the code yet mate?


Tested serial number, fake!! Will try 10iu tonight.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes that's the dr lins kit... you'd be better off finding a source that has original hyge (green top 200iu kits and black top 100iu kits) imo.


Do these look like genuine black tops?


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

mrleejones84 said:


> Kinda wish I checked the code before I finished the box. haha. It's fcuked up tho cuz I went by what people said about them on here (that there good to go) and the lids were exactly the same as the website. O well


man that sucks bro. we all know (well I do to a point- underdosed gear) what it feels like to have bunk gear, and if you haven't, you're lucky. but to get bunk HGH I'd be pretty gutted. I'm yet to try it but I'm leaning towards ghrp and CJC atm because of the natural GH spike. instead of synthetic. plus chances are good. unless we knew someone sick and could score us aha!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

PhilCritch said:


> View attachment 144385
> 
> 
> Do these look like genuine black tops?


yeah theyre the ones.

latest batches have Hygene new security stickers on;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/247968-hygene-new-security-measures.html


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PhilCritch said:


> View attachment 144385
> 
> 
> Do these look like genuine black tops?


Certainly do


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Certainly do


Have you come across these too? Genetech from a Greek Lab. I having a cocktail at the moment. Taking Pfizer Genotropin and topping up with the cheaper generic stuff :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PhilCritch said:


> View attachment 144393
> View attachment 144394
> 
> 
> Have you come across these too? Genetech from a Greek Lab. I having a cocktail at the moment. Taking Pfizer Genotropin and topping up with the cheaper generic stuff :thumb:


Unsure on those and not come across them at all.

How's the cocktail working for u?


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Unsure on those and not come across them at all.
> 
> How's the cocktail working for u?


So far so good! It's my first time with HGH and only 3 weeks in. I'm about 8 weeks in with Sus, Tren E & EQ. But since starting the Hgh I'm suffering with CTS now buts it bearable. I've got 200iu of Pfizer Genotropin (16iu vials) which I running at 2iu in the morning, then running 2iu of the Genetech one day before bed and 2iu of the Hyge the other.

The only reason I asked about the whether those black tops were legit is because the anti fake code didn't register on the site and when I rubbed the vials the vials the black writing faded slightly and I was told this could be a sign it could be fake. But I went back to the source an online shop that had good reviews who assured me it was legit.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

mrleejones84 said:


> Mine are same batch number as yours. Not from north wales by any chance?


No south east


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PhilCritch said:


> So far so good! It's my first time with HGH and only 3 weeks in. I'm about 8 weeks in with Sus, Tren E & EQ. But since starting the Hgh I'm suffering with CTS now buts it bearable. I've got 200iu of Pfizer Genotropin (16iu vials) which I running at 2iu in the morning, then running 2iu of the Genetech one day before bed and 2iu of the Hyge the other.
> 
> The only reason I asked about the whether those black tops were legit is because the anti fake code didn't register on the site and when I rubbed the vials the vials the black writing faded slightly and I was told this could be a sign it could be fake. But I went back to the source an online shop that had good reviews who assured me it was legit.


200iu of pfizers? Got pics mate? There was a ton of fake ones going round facebook last month. If legit 200iu would have cost you an absolute fortune!


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> 200iu of pfizers? Got pics mate? There was a ton of fake ones going round facebook last month. If legit 200iu would have cost you an absolute fortune!


It's definitely legit mate and yes it cost a lot. But it's worth it. It has that hospital smell!


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

mrleejones84 said:


> what do you mean the black writing faded slightly? the date? and if the anti fake code doesnt work on the site then thats not a very good sign...
> 
> 200iu of Pfizer Genotropin is nice tho ; )


I've not the Hyge on the head and ordered more Genotropin and Genetech!


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

PhilCritch said:


> View attachment 144415
> View attachment 144416
> 
> 
> It's definitely legit mate and yes it cost a lot. But it's worth it. It has that hospital smell!


i got a load of them pen refills aswel. do you find it hard to push the powder and water together? i just ended up sticking bac water in it instead cuz didnt want it smashing on me


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah I find it quite difficult but I manage to do it. Is that what they are pen refills? I just draw it with a insulin syringe.

If they fit pens I'll consider buying one.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

mrleejones84 said:


> i got a load of them pen refills aswel. do you find it hard to push the powder and water together? i just ended up sticking bac water in it instead cuz didnt want it smashing on me


Yeah I find it quite difficult but I manage to do it. Is that what they are pen refills? I just draw it with a insulin syringe.

If they fit pens I'll consider buying one.


----------



## UK-1982 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the dr lin .cn hygetropin being made today still legit and GTG?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

There does seem that some people are saying there getting nothing from these, even if your a few weeks and new to it little sides will present themselves to let you know there's something in them.. slight tingling in the fingers after shots i notice this on a regular basis, stiff hands and on bigger doses numb hands when you wake is common and sore joints.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

UK-1982 said:


> Is the dr lin .cn hygetropin being made today still legit and GTG?


avoid. Only seen fakes around.

aim for the Hygene kits.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> avoid. Only seen fakes around.
> 
> aim for the Hygene kits.


Genetech seems to be a good cost effective bit of GH at the moment. I've heard but good results. I've also seem some really good blood serum results on this site too.

I'm currently running at 2iu a day with 2iu of Pfizer Genotropin and I'm getting all the usual sides!


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

PhilCritch said:


> Genetech seems to be a good cost effective bit of GH at the moment. I've heard but good results. I've also seem some really good blood serum results on this site too.
> 
> I'm currently running at 2iu a day with 2iu of Pfizer Genotropin and I'm getting all the usual sides!


Bloody predictive text. I meant to say I've heard nothing but good results!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

PhilCritch said:


> Genetech seems to be a good cost effective bit of GH at the moment. I've heard but good results. I've also seem some really good blood serum results on this site too.
> 
> I'm currently running at 2iu a day with 2iu of Pfizer Genotropin and I'm getting all the usual sides!


yes these are getting positive feedback, well the Pfizer Go-Quick Pens. Stay away from the Pfizer GH vial kits, those are fakes.

I was concerned about the amount of Go Quick pens doing the rounds, market got flooded with them not so long ago, but having seem a pen and asking around, the pens are far too detailed and technical to fake.


----------



## UK-1982 (Dec 29, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> avoid. Only seen fakes around.
> 
> aim for the Hygene kits.


Is the hygetropin.cn site where you can check codes not dr lins hyge legit site then?


----------



## spencertruck (Apr 29, 2014)

UK-1982 said:


> Is the hygetropin.cn site where you can check codes not dr lins hyge legit site then?


dont you order from that website. ****** is it legit?


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

ive got both the dr lins yellow tops and original hyge black tops, ive noticed more sides with the yellow tops (codes check out on both)

i don't understand why anyone would buy the dr lins from any site other than the one recommended on .cn that way the code is guaranteed to check out?

Cheers

JM


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

I dont understand very much...yellow tops from .cn Dr. Lins are all fakes even they can verificated on the web? ADn what about hyges brown from com.cn?? I see good results on serum test and IGF-1 blood test on both!! I ran brown tops and i m very happy with results, but seems taht com.cn is just a copy of authentic hyges....And about Black hyges from Hygene...i read some comments that the new onw with sticker verification are not the real ones as old times....stil dont see any blood test of them, but there are many sources in uk carrying them!

Damn hyges and HGH...so difficult and dark!!!


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

PhilCritch said:


> View attachment 144415
> View attachment 144416
> 
> 
> It's definitely legit mate and yes it cost a lot. But it's worth it. It has that hospital smell!


Here is a the fake Genotropin 5,3mg floating around together with the Omnitrope 30IU and Norditropin (romanian/polish/hungarian) language. Beware.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> Here is a the fake Genotropin 5,3mg floating around together with the Omnitrope 30IU and Norditropin (romanian/polish/hungarian) language. Beware.
> 
> View attachment 150001


How did the solution smell? The solution in these smelt like hospitals. A good sign of authenticity.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

PhilCritch said:


> How did the solution smell? The solution in these smelt like hospitals. A good sign of authenticity.


The difference in packing between that one and mine also stands out significantly.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

PhilCritch said:


> How did the solution smell? The solution in these smelt like hospitals. A good sign of authenticity.


The smell you name as "like hospitals" is the m-cresol addition into the solvent. Not a big deal to counterfeit the smell in fact pretty easy.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> The smell you name as "like hospitals" is the m-cresol addition into the solvent. Not a big deal to counterfeit the smell in fact pretty easy.


Yeah maybe. I'll watch out for future dodgy counterfeits, but the packing difference here says it all.


----------



## spencertruck (Apr 29, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> 1 way to check if legit, without using the security code.
> 
> look closely at the yellow tops, theres DNA or tribal looking pattern on them? Look very closely inside the pattern and you'll notice tiny letters within it.
> 
> ...


would we still have to be worried about fakes if we got them directly from Dr.Lin site?


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

spencertruck said:


> would we still have to be worried about fakes if we got them directly from Dr.Lin site?


x 2, worried about fakes if they can verificated on official site .cn?

Here some people say that only hyges from Hygene are good ****, but damn i still have not see a blood test of them (just one but no one from new boxes with sticker from Hygene..)


----------



## spencertruck (Apr 29, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah theyre def fake then mate :/
> 
> pretty sure all Dr Lins are duff now. Positive they stopped producing some time ago.
> 
> the black top are Original Hygenes, that do now come with a website and security code. The Hygenes have always been spot on for me, constant quality.


If the .cn are duff now where can we get the original hygene. the website on the new box wont sell direct


----------



## JM9 (May 9, 2014)

spencertruck said:


> If the .cn are duff now where can we get the original hygene. the website on the new box wont sell direct


Badly needed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the Hyge from Dr Lin with the .cn addy and the security code that checks out on line is genuine GH, i have been using this for some time when away from home with no complaints.

there are fake out there but you have to be sure of your source and make sure you check the code as many don't


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the Hyge from Dr Lin with the .cn addy and the security code that checks out on line is genuine GH, i have been using this for some time when away from home with no complaints.
> 
> there are fake out there but you have to be sure of your source and make sure you check the code as many don't


thanks so much


----------

